# best mechanical broadheads



## thatsmegd (Jan 21, 2010)

just got a new bow looking for good mechanical broadheads. hunting white tails i was looking at the grim reaper and the f-15s (both look sick),rage, iv looked at to many to list advertising is hard to judge by they all think there the best so whats every one hunting with? what heads you never going to torture an animal with again? why what heads open in flight what ones have problems opening?


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

I have used quite a few mechanical broadheads - the best luck I have had is with the Rocket Steelheads and Rocket Wolverines.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

rage and forget the rest
it's been proven on here that you can open one blade or set it so it opens in flight and it made no difference what so ever.
in my 46 yrs of bowhunting i've never seen such massive holes in deer even with slugs or a 30:06.
they don't go far with a pop can hole in their sides.
some say they get no penitration,well if you shoot a light arrow (under 350g) you'll only get one side maybe ,but thats all it takes,with a hole that big.
three foot wide blood trails and you too will be a believer.
some complain they open in their quiver ,thats what their suppose to do when you push them into the foam too deep(duh)
rage also makes a quiver for them,for those people that can't figure that part out yet!


----------



## bucktrout (Oct 29, 2003)

Roskoes said:


> I have used quite a few mechanical broadheads - the best luck I have had is with the Rocket Steelheads and Rocket Wolverines.


Steelheads x 2


----------



## weave (Oct 17, 2002)

I think you will find that the crowd favorite is the product line Grim Reaper has to offer.....do a search on the forums and see for yourself.


----------



## martinmania (Aug 20, 2007)

the inverter broadhead will always cut no matter what


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

weave said:


> I think you will find that the crowd favorite is the product line Grim Reaper has to offer.....do a search on the forums and see for yourself.


Yes Sir!!


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

rage 2 blade


----------



## ohio mayhem (Jul 9, 2010)

I've used rages with great success. Every deer I've shot with one never left my sight before going down for the count. This year I'm experimenting with the new NAP 2 blade blood runner. Lets just say I'm very impressed so far.


----------



## Buckshot44 (Apr 9, 2010)

Wasp Jak-Hammer SST Broadheads. Bad-ass broadhead and tough as nails.


----------



## uryc (Oct 14, 2006)

NAP Spitfire, can't go wrong. 30+ deer in the last 8 years or so and the broadhead never failed. If you look at all of NAPs line you see nothing but quality.


----------



## millerw289 (Jan 31, 2008)

Rage 2 blade


----------



## pybowhtr (Nov 17, 2009)

Roskoes said:


> I have used quite a few mechanical broadheads - the best luck I have had is with the Rocket Steelheads and Rocket Wolverines.


I will give that a strong second.


----------



## 1/4ing away (Jan 23, 2006)

*....*

Rocket Steelheads are good heads. Very strong, fly good, will open, and a rubber band is simple, cheap, and effective.
I shot a Rage at 2 deer. I killed one and hit the other in the shoulder. It broke off where the o-ring sits. I doubt it would have mattered what I shot since I hit it in the shoulder but that scared me. (I shoot a 70lb Elite Z-28 with about a 380 grain arrow)
I gave the Rage's to my buddy and bought 3 blade meat seekers. I killed a 7 point with one of them but they do seem cheap. They did great though.
I plan on trying Grim Reapers this year.


----------



## bobbie (Jan 20, 2006)

*ttt*

Rockets and Spitfires,they have come a long way with these kind of heads .:wink:


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

I also had one break at the o-ring groove last fall. From all the evidence I could gather, one of the deployed blades hit the scapula and put a fair amount if side torque on the head, snapping it in half at its weakest point - the o-ring groove. I have no doubt that is the reason they came out with the titanium model. Almost thrice the price, but strong enough to hold up to this kind of stress.


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

I have been looking a lot also and have it narrowed down to a few head. *Bloodrunner 3-**blade* but I am not sure there is not much info out on them yet as far as reviews and durability tests I have a hard time believing the manufacturers testing. *Grim Reaper 100gr Razortips *are the second one and this is looking like the frontrunner search youtube a little and you can find some durability tests and other good info about them.


----------



## Red Boar (Mar 26, 2007)

uryc said:


> NAP Spitfire, can't go wrong. 30+ deer in the last 8 years or so and the broadhead never failed. If you look at all of NAPs line you see nothing but quality.



Same experience for me...first rate head.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

The ones in a unopened package. Only jokin.. Whatever you think is best...


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

I've said and posted it many times.

*GRIM REAPER!!!*

Tough, sharp, durable, opens every time, great design, and no deflection or penetration issues.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

I look a things when buying BHs, flight, price, durability. Do they fly like a field point, are the cost effective (i shot 6 deer last year), and can you reuse any part of them or are they once and done? 

I've never used rage, they look to work very well but the price makes me sick.ukey:

What I have used is a solid head, dependable and they have been around a while. and at $25-$29 for 3 they are affordable, Its Wasp's 100 grain Jak-Hammer SST


----------



## slicktrick125 (Jun 18, 2010)

i havent used rages but i saw the broad head testing on them and i wasnt impressed but i use the grim reapers when i yote or turkey hunts since we cant use em for deer and elk but i love em the only problem i have heard about the rages is the blades wont deploy some times


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

grim reaper or spitfire !!


----------



## k4zn4v3 (Jan 17, 2010)

Another broadhead question, when will they stop? I like magnus stingers and they are what I will be shooting this year. They are accurate, give great penetration and you cannot beat the lifetime garuntee. Since your are not looking for a fixed blade, I would check out rage broadheads. They fly exatly like field points, almost never fail to open and have a heck of a cutting diameter. I plan on buying a pack to use as back ups.


----------



## steve browning (Mar 9, 2009)

wasp jak hammer sst some of the thickest blades on the market and they have stood the test of time been using them for around 15 years with oveer 30 whitetails 2 bear and 1 coyote using them.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

If I use one it will be the Reapers!


----------



## MARTIN PHANTOM (Jun 10, 2009)

+ whatever for Spitrires. REALLY good mechanical head. Penetrates deep and NEVER opens in flight. Nothing but good experiences with them for me. By the way,they're tough too!Only thing you have to be careful of is to not cross thread or over tighten and strip the threads in the ferrule when replacing blades and they'll last a long time. I've never bent a ferrule yet,just kill a deer,sharpen or replace the blades and keep on huntin'!


----------



## Adgunner (Jul 21, 2010)

I bought the Rage Broadhead's last season and they worked great on two deer and a bear, all clean pass through, great bloodtrails and farthest went 25 yards, bear i shot this spring no penetration as i caught the back of the shoulder, wouldn't have mattered what i shot as it was the guy behind the release not the broadhead, very happy with the rage, definately lived up to the hype!


----------



## cjsportsman (Sep 14, 2005)

Karbon said:


> I've said and posted it many times.
> 
> *GRIM REAPER!!!*
> 
> Tough, sharp, durable, opens every time, great design, and no deflection or penetration issues.


Yea, what he said!


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

I've used 2 different mechanical heads 
nap shockwave---- great penetration great blood trail poor durability
g5 tekan2----- mediocre penetration open in flight poor blood trail loud but look real cool:wink:
this year I will be going back to the tried and true magnus stinger fly like darts and its like throwing a chainsaw through the animal ,not your wallet!


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

i'm a diehard buzzcut guy but this year i picked up a pack of the 2 blade bloodrunners. i'm hoping to get a chance to put one through a deer this fall. i just really like the design and cut of the bloodrunners. no bands or o-rings.


----------



## thatsmegd (Jan 21, 2010)

*f15*

anyone shoot the f15 mechanical heads look like they would make a sick wound i would love to see some pics of a animal fit with one


----------



## bostontom (Dec 20, 2012)

*right on*



WEEGEE said:


> rage and forget the rest
> it's been proven on here that you can open one blade or set it so it opens in flight and it made no difference what so ever.
> in my 46 yrs of bowhunting i've never seen such massive holes in deer even with slugs or a 30:06.
> they don't go far with a pop can hole in their sides.
> ...


I AGREE 1000% THE RAGE ARE WITHOUT DOUBT THE BEST ON THE MARKET YES SOME ON LONGER DISTANCVES WOULD OPEN IN FLIGHT. IF ONE WOULD PAY ATTENTION AFTER THEY GET ON STAND CHECK THE BLADES DID NOT LOSEN UP BETWEEN THE CAR AND THE TREESTAND.
ANYONE WHO TELLS YOU AN OVER THE TOP BROADHEAD DOES NOT CAUSE WOUNDS IS LYING .
THE RAGE WORK AND ALSO ELIMINASTE WIND PLANING. YOUR GROUPS WILL TIGHTEN UP SUBSTANTIALLY. 
DONT FOLLOW THE GARBAGE YOU SEE HERE AS AN 63 YEAR OLD HUNTER WHO GREW UP ON SATELLITES MUZZY AND THUNDERHEADS, THE RAGE IS THE BEST BROADHEAD OUT THERE
BUT RAGE JUST CAME OUT WITH AN IMPROVEMENT AGAIN
THE HYPODERMICS NOW PENETRATION AND BLOOD TRAILS ARE EVEN BETTER
I GET A KICK OUT OF THE SPITFIRE CROWD THEY DO CAUSE DEFLECTIONS. WANT TO TRUST YOUR TROPY OF A LIFE TIME ON A CHANCE? go with the best and rage is the best i have 50 deer under my belt with rages over the years and lost 1 my fault poor decision to take a risky shot.


----------



## Gideon007 (Aug 16, 2012)

bostontom said:


> I AGREE 1000% THE RAGE ARE WITHOUT DOUBT THE BEST ON THE MARKET YES SOME ON LONGER DISTANCVES WOULD OPEN IN FLIGHT. IF ONE WOULD PAY ATTENTION AFTER THEY GET ON STAND CHECK THE BLADES DID NOT LOSEN UP BETWEEN THE CAR AND THE TREESTAND.
> ANYONE WHO TELLS YOU AN OVER THE TOP BROADHEAD DOES NOT CAUSE WOUNDS IS LYING .
> THE RAGE WORK AND ALSO ELIMINASTE WIND PLANING. YOUR GROUPS WILL TIGHTEN UP SUBSTANTIALLY.
> DONT FOLLOW THE GARBAGE YOU SEE HERE AS AN 63 YEAR OLD HUNTER WHO GREW UP ON SATELLITES MUZZY AND THUNDERHEADS, THE RAGE IS THE BEST BROADHEAD OUT THERE
> ...


See that button on the left side of the keyboard that says "Caps Lock"?

Press it


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

I know some people worry about penetration but Ive had great luck with 100gr steelheads


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Whatever one makes you the most confident. They all will work out of correctly set up bow and a well placed shot. I have used sonoran/shwacker for years. Hasn't failed me yet.

Sent by telegraph using Morse code


----------



## RCMB3 (Dec 16, 2010)

Rocket Miniblasters


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

If length of posts & use of capital letters made a broadhead great, Rage would be the best ever.


----------



## gutshotem (Aug 8, 2008)

Did Sproulman move to Boston????


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

Grim Reapers and Spitfires (any style) are my favorites. I also use several Rocket/Trophy Ridge mech's such as the wolverine, meteor, and sidewinder.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

Reapers


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

wow theres been alot of new Mech BHs come since this thread started in 2010, I'd have to say once more and more ppl shoot the Grave digger heads they will be up there in the number one spot.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

bowtech2006 said:


> wow theres been alot of new Mech BHs come since this thread started in 2010, I'd have to say once more and more ppl shoot the Grave digger heads they will be up there in the number one spot.


not really. for the same reasons most of us won't buy a Prius. you are either for expandables or fixed, i have no intentions of using a "hybrid" of any kind.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Man this is gunna get good. :happy1:


----------



## tony21 (Nov 18, 2009)

I've left mechs last year, but a couple of my buddies swear by grim reapers for mechs...I'm kind of excited to see reviews on the slick trick nuke this year, doesn't look like anything to special but I woukd like to see them accel in the mech field.


----------



## Bean Outdoors (Jul 24, 2009)

Grim reaper


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Meat seekers 2 blade but have no reason to bash anything else ... I don't like 3 blade rage too manyissues


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Every broadhead will work on a double lung or heart shot, however these are live animals that that can be unpredictable. This is my friends buck he shot at 40 yards. The buck was quartered away with an open shot at the vitals. The dropped at the shot and spun. I am a firm believer the 2 blade NAP Bloodrunner helped us recover this animal. The fail safe design almost cut this deer's head off. The blood trail was insane. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

benkharr said:


> Every broadhead will work on a double lung or heart shot, however these are live animals that that can be unpredictable. This is my friends buck he shot at 40 yards. The buck was quartered away with an open shot at the vitals. The dropped at the shot and spun. I am a firm believer the 2 blade NAP Bloodrunner helped us recover this animal. The fail safe design almost cut this deer's head off. The blood trail was insane.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Only flaw with that design is that they are barbed broadheads. so for states with the barbed rule, you have to shoot the 3 blade bloodrunner.


----------



## elcid99 (May 4, 2013)

Bet my buddy that my piledriver + Reaper 100 gr combo would put a non spine shot deer down faster than his FMJ + Rage (whatever model). Well, we both killed 4. I only had one shooter buck ..8 on the wall.. ground blind 29 yards-lung shot ...passed 100% through opposite shoulder -buck ran 25 yards. My best was a 100 pound doe- at 34 yards...heart blew up...1 yard bc she fell stone dead. His best - 40 yards. Double lung 80 # doe. All of my kills were pass throughs while only two of his were. He actually pulls 4#s more than I do, & he ain't shooting a crap arrow (FMJ -Nasty), so why? You decide.


----------



## Varmintwade (Jun 17, 2012)

Swhacker has them all beat for sharpness and dependability to open. Swhacker blades open after they have penetrated hair, skin, and bone. There are two small wing blades that cut an entry hole through the non vital stuff and at the same time they are opening up the virgin edge of razor sharp steel to cut through the vitals. ALL other mechanicals must cut through hair hide and bone with the same edge that cuts through the vitals.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

They are stored in a secret Government facility along with the best bow, the best arrow, the best sight, the bes..........


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

I started using Steelheads in 2008. I've killed 8 deer since then and all have been passthrus with short blood trails. I only shoot 58 pounds and these heads penetrate amazing. I doubt any other mechanical can match it. Very accurate also. Rocket quit making the best one though, the 125 grain Steelhead, but the 100 is great too.


----------



## MadThwacker (May 27, 2013)

Grim Reaper!!!


----------



## nthewild (Jul 6, 2006)

Everyone will have a different opinion. I have put my trust in the Ulmer Edge. Has worked flawlessly on several deer in performance, penetration, and durability. I would put it up against any head...just doesn't have millons of dollars of endorsements behind it. Thats just another reason that I like them.


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

I've always shot fixed heads until last year when I tried the Ulmer. I shot a broadside doe at 25 yards with a perfect heart shot. One of the best blood trails I've seen and I can't believe she made it the 80-90 yards she traveled. I didn't have the same luck with them on turkeys this year although I did get my bird. It seemed the blades got jammed up with the feathers. 
I'm going back to Slick Trick Mags this year, but I also bought a pack of the Rage Hypodermics to try. I've never shot Rage and I really like the looks of the new design.


----------



## Jourdan_D (Mar 10, 2009)

Spitfire Maxx


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

I have used NUMEROUS broadheads...I am addicted to them, much as I am addicted to deer calls

CX F-15 Mechanical : This broadhead left a mean hole in a doe that I shot facing me, she dropped within 15 yards after it destroyed her heart
CX Torrid: I loaned these to a buddy, fly straight, he hit a deer in the lungs but there was no blood. Not necessarily the broadhead's fault, but the deer was recovered.
TR Meatseeker: I didn't like these. They were accurate, but I had one fly out of control practicing once and it deterred me from using it. I shot both 2 and 3 blade ones and rubber band needed to be tighter for my tastes.
NAP Bloodrunner: This took out a few squirrels and left a mean over 2" hole in a doe two years ago. Blood was amazing, but she dropped within sight so I didn't need to track.
Rage 2: The Rage I have used as my backup for the past two years, even though it was my mainstay for a few years. I haven't lost a deer with a rage, all have been pass throughs.
Grim Reaper Whitetail Special: Amazing broadhead, both animals last year were down within 30 yards of being hit...one didn't even act like it was hit, pumping blood everywhere.

I will admit the ONLY broadhead that for me didn't fly like a field point has been the NAP FOC. All these flew fine. I must admit that I always put a dental band over my blades to keep them in...but this doesn't work on the TR Meatseekers, which is why I opted to not use them.


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

Rage & Spitfire Maxx for me!


----------



## Rebelrick (Jul 16, 2004)

deadquiet said:


> they are stored in a secret government facility along with the best bow, the best arrow, the best sight, the bes..........


this


----------



## spyder30&turbo (Apr 27, 2013)

Rage 2blade


----------



## bostontom (Dec 20, 2012)

sorry it is a habit not yelling just easier for me to read lol


----------



## bostontom (Dec 20, 2012)

no a bostonian moved to induiana as there are tooo many liberals in boston. smell the fresh air


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

I've used a lot. T3's for me. Never a problem. Tekans before that. Lots of unhappy ones before that. You do have to be careful not to push around/step on a T3 though without re-setting the spider clips. I never have but heard people doing such.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Anyone hunted with the Trufire Switchblade? I traded for a 3-pack and like the idea of the tip activated blades. I've read some positive reviews, but wanted some AT feedback. I've been a diehard fixed blade shooter, but would like to try an expandable in the field for the sake of experience.


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

Alaska at heart said:


> Anyone hunted with the Trufire Switchblade? I traded for a 3-pack and like the idea of the tip activated blades. I've read some positive reviews, but wanted some AT feedback. I've been a diehard fixed blade shooter, but would like to try an expandable in the field for the sake of experience.


Cant say that it was the broadheads fault but its the only experience I have with them; I sat with a buddy in the bear stand last year and watched him shoot a bear with this head. He was shooting a 70lb DXT @ 28 inches pushing a FMJ. The bear that came out was a giant. I dont use that term like some do because I have been blessed to take a B&C black bear. This bear was HUGE. Largest I have seen and larger than mine by a good bit. The bear was, from our view, perfectly broadside and calm. The arrow hit the bear about 2 inches back from the front leg and 50/50 up and down. The arrow went in just far enough for the broadhead to stick in but the arrow was flapping arround loosely as he ran off. About 60 yards from the stand he stopped and looked back and slowly made his way back towards the stand but waited till after dark to come in.


----------



## jjtrain44 (Mar 11, 2008)

loved the old tekans, liked the grim reapers, but now i'm giving the Nap Killzone a run


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

ohiobooners said:


> Cant say that it was the broadheads fault but its the only experience I have with them; I sat with a buddy in the bear stand last year and watched him shoot a bear with this head. He was shooting a 70lb DXT @ 28 inches pushing a FMJ. The bear that came out was a giant. I dont use that term like some do because I have been blessed to take a B&C black bear. This bear was HUGE. Largest I have seen and larger than mine by a good bit. The bear was, from our view, perfectly broadside and calm. The arrow hit the bear about 2 inches back from the front leg and 50/50 up and down. The arrow went in just far enough for the broadhead to stick in but the arrow was flapping arround loosely as he ran off. About 60 yards from the stand he stopped and looked back and slowly made his way back towards the stand but waited till after dark to come in.


So did he hit scapula or hard on a rib? I have blown through two medium sized black bears with a recurve bow and sharp 2-blade head, so I know they are pretty easy to kill with a good shot. However they are far more dense in bone structure than a whitetail so I am wondering what you presume the shot location actually hit???


----------



## HELL TRAIN (Dec 15, 2011)

elcid99 said:


> Bet my buddy that my piledriver + Reaper 100 gr combo would put a non spine shot deer down faster than his FMJ + Rage (whatever model). Well, we both killed 4. I only had one shooter buck ..8 on the wall.. ground blind 29 yards-lung shot ...passed 100% through opposite shoulder -buck ran 25 yards. My best was a 100 pound doe- at 34 yards...heart blew up...1 yard bc she fell stone dead. His best - 40 yards. Double lung 80 # doe. All of my kills were pass throughs while only two of his were. He actually pulls 4#s more than I do, & he ain't shooting a crap arrow (FMJ -Nasty), so why? You decide.


Y'all are shootin small deer.


----------



## Wisconsinnate (Jan 1, 2013)

If I would use a mechanical, it would be NAP Killzones. Used to use them and they worked great. If you make a good shot, any head will do the trick.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Shwackers is the best for me.


----------



## coilguy (Oct 3, 2012)

I am not sure what is best but when I have used mechanicals I used Shwackers and every animal I shot with one has died, quickly. I don't know if they are best but I can't find a reason for me to try another brand of mechanicals when I use them. 

CG


----------



## svbbubba (May 12, 2004)

Buckshot44 said:


> Wasp Jak-Hammer SST Broadheads. Bad-ass broadhead and tough as nails.


 X2........:thumbs_up


----------



## Brook Martin (Oct 1, 2010)

Wasp Z-Force and Wasp Jak-Hammer! Sorry I am partial to quality American made products!


----------



## bowhuntmn (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm going to give the hypodermics a try this year, they fly perfectly with my fp's out to 60 yards. Never been a rage fan but these appear to be some wicked broadheads.


----------



## wipy (Oct 11, 2011)

rage chisel tip 2 blade


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Rage digger


----------

